

Ask HN: What is a good conversion rate for a landing page? - kunle

For those of you who have done landing pages in the past, what products did you do them for, and what percentage of visitors signed up?
======
kerryfalk
I don't have a large enough data set or experience to declare any sort of
average but in my experience the conversion rate is highly correlated to two
things:

1) The message and design of the landing page. 2) The message and media used
to drive traffic to the page.

Low quality on either will result in low conversion (5% of traffic).

A highly targeted campaign that points out a pain point and a landing page
that is well designed and speaks to that pain converts at a far higher rate. I
now frequently see 15-20%. I should note that those rates are for registered
users, not for other metrics farther down the line (some sort of interaction
for example).

Two pages that convert registered users at 20%:
<http://www.styckyd.com/sell_race_cars>,
<http://www.styckyd.com/sell_modified_cars>

Facebook ads have been the most successful generator of quality traffic for us
so far.

~~~
pcharles
Very nice lp's. What CMS platform do you use, if any?

~~~
kerryfalk
Thanks. No CMS.

Everything is hand coded and designed by me from scratch. I use Rails/HAML to
make things a little easier.

------
jollyjerry
Our landing page conversion is hovering around 14%, which sounds like the
higher side from what I've heard. My guess for why it's higher is because
we've been targeting very specific people within our community. We chose
launchrock for it's simplicity, but having done more research, I'd like to try
unbounce the next time around (better integration with other services, more
options).

Quora has some interesting posts on the topic (<http://www.quora.com/Landing-
Pages>). For reference, our landing page is <http://beta.opperator.com>

------
fezzl
Our conversion rate for <http://www.zuupy.com> is around 4%. Out of that 4%,
10% will eventually upgrade to a paid plan, which costs minimum $29.95/mo. So
you can say that our conversion rate is 4% or 0.4%, depending what you mean by
"conversion".

------
kunle
I've only done a couple but I've had results ranging from 0% conversion to
about 15%. I'm wondering how to determine ambient conversion vs. something
people really want. Obviously 0 is bad, and higher is better, but what is
average (mean or median across your experiences is fine)?

~~~
dholowiski
For me, I go by the 1% or 10% rule, for ambient vs really want.

Ambient conversion - below 1% you're doing something wrong, above 1% you're
doing something right.

Something people really want - below 10% you're doing something wrong, above
you're doing something right.

This is a gross over-simplification, but these conversion rates can be applied
to just about anything on the web (ad click thrus, free account signups,
purchases, even % of people who will go from one page on your site to the
next).

------
petervandijck
Traffic from Techcrunch converted 50% for us.

Regular (more random) traffic at about 20%.

It depends a lot on where the traffic is coming from (a targeted ad, article,
a search, ...)

